# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Türkmen, yürük, kürt boy, oymak ve aşiretleri

## anau2

TÜRKMEN, YÜRÜK, KÜRT BOY, OYMAK VE AŞİRETLERİ

Yapıları, yaşayışları, meşgaleleri, mutfakları ve çadır döşeyişleri bakımından TÜRKMEN aşîretleri ile Kürt aşîretleri arasında ayırt edici bir fark görülmemektedir.

Bu bakımdan "Kürt kimliğini tanıyoruz" diyenlerin bu "kimlik" ile ne gibi farklılıkları kastettiklerini açıkça belirtmeleri gerekir. (BU LÂFI İLK DEFA 1991 SEÇİMLERİNDEN ÖNCE SÜLEYMAN DEMİREL ETMİŞTİ!.. )

Böyle bir liste çıkarabilmelerinin imkânı yoktur. Çünkü TÜRKMEN ve Kürt aşiretleri aynı kökten gelmektedir. Bizim beyanımız kuru bir iddia değildir. Aşağıdaki açıklamalar, tesbit edebildiğimiz Kürt ve TÜRKMEN aşîretlerine aittir ve aradaki soy birliğini yeterince ispatlar niteliktedir.

OSMANLILAR şehir dışında yaşıyan, bilhassa göçebe olan aşiret ve oymaklara TÜRK-TÜRKMEN demiş, bunların düzlük, ovalık yerlerde yaşıyanlarına YÜRÜK, dağda yaşıyanlarına da KÜRT tabirini kullanmıştır. Tahrir Defterlerindeki ifadeleri bu anlayışla değerlendirmek gerekir.

Burada hemen ekliyelim ki, "OSMANLInın TÜRK ve TÜRKMENi küçük görürdü, aşağılardı" iddiası doğru değildir. Kendi de TÜRKMEN olan OSMANLILARın böyle bir şey yapması saçma olurdu.

Ne var ki, ta 900lü yıllardan itibaren gelen bir değişim vardır. O tarihlerde MÜSLÜMAN olan OĞUZLARı diğerlerinden ayırmak için kendilerine TÜRKMEN tabir edilmeye başlanmıştır. TÜRK-MEN, "TÜRKün iyisi, hası" anlamına gelir. Güçlendirme takısıdır.

Bu MÜSLÜMAN (OĞUZ) TÜRKMENLER daha sonra MÜSLÜMAN olmayan OĞUZLAR ile savaşmışlar, dönemin İSLAM DEVLETİ ve yeni kurulan TÜRK devletlerinde makbul addedilmişlerdir.

Sonra SELÇUKLU DEVLETİ kurulmuş, bir kısım TÜRKMEN yerleşik şehir hayatına geçmiş ve SELÇUK adını almış, bu sefer göçebe TÜRKMEN boyları ile yerleşik SELÇUKLULAR arasında bazı sürtüşmeler olmuştur.

Arkadan gelen TÜRKMEN boyları bu sefer OSMANLI DEVLETİni kurmuş, yerleşik hayata geçenler OSMANLI adını almış, göçebeler ise TÜRK-TÜRKMEN-YÜRÜK-KÜRT diye anılmaya başlamıştır... KÜRT adı SELÇUKLUda geçmez.

Bu şehirli-göçebe sürtüşmesi, zamanımızdaki şehirli-gecekondulu farkının ve sürtüşmenin tamamen aynıdır. İkincilerin uyumsuzluğu, kurallara uymaması düzenin sağlanmasında elbetteki problem yaratmıştır.

Nasıl ki, bugün gecekonduluyu makbul görmeyen bir zihniyet var ise, ama bunu bir IRK MESELESİ - IRKI HAKİR GÖRME olarak yorumlamak mümkün değilse; geçmişteki SELÇUKLU-TÜRKMEN, OSMANLI-TÜRK, hatta şimdiki TÜRK-KÜRT sürtüşmesi de aynı uyumsuzluktan kaynaklanmaktadır. Şehirleşen insanın "kürtlüğü" ortadan kalkınca, sürtüşme de kaybolmaktadır.

Aşağıdaki aşiretleri bu anlayışla incelemek gerekir.

- ABDALLI / ABDALÂN AŞİRETİ: Afganistandan gelerek Anadoluda muhtelif yerlere yerleşen ABDALLAR, HAPTAL / EFTALİT Türkmenlerindendirler.

Adapazarı, Orta Anadolu, Toroslar, Silifke (İçel) ve Antalya bölgelerinde yaşayanları Türkçe konuşurlar... Tunceli, Erzincan ve Tercan taraflarına yerleşerek Abdallı adını yaşatanlar ise Kürtçe konuşmaktadırlar...

Anadoluda Abdallı (Ankara, Sivas) ve Abdalân (Bingöl) gibi köy adlarına rastlanması onların Türklüğünün delilidir. Ayrıca Grek tarihçilerin TÜRKLERe HEFTALİT dedikleri de unutulmamalıdır.

- AKKEÇİLİ OYMAĞI: MİLLİ Aşîretine mensûp olan Akkeçililer, Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "YÖRÜKAN TÂİFESİnden" gösterilmişlerdir... Herkesin bildiği gibi YÖRÜK-YÜRÜKLER ANADOLUda göçebe TÜRK oymaklarına verilen addır. YÜRÜMEKten gelir.

- ALANLI AŞİRETİ: Hazar Denizinin kuzeyinde, Dağıstanda ve Kırımda yaşayan İran menşeli, Türk!eşmiş ALANLARın bir koludur... Özelliklerinden dolayı ALANLARı TÜRK sayan tarihçiler de az değildir.

Çok geniş bir sahaya yayılan kadim ALANLARın Anadoluda bıraktıkları izler bilinmektedir... Bu cümleden olarak, Anadoluda birçok Alan isimli köyler yanında Alanbaşı (Artvin), Alancık (Diyarbakır), Alanyazı (Tunceli), Alanlı (Mardin) gibi sayısız köy isimleri de mevcûttur.

Anadoluda TÜRKÇE konuşan ALANLARdan başka, bugün Kürtler arasında Kurmançça konuşan bir Alanlı aşîretinin Tuncelide yaşadığı bilinmektedir... Aradaki tek fark bu "ağız" farkıdır.

- ANTARLI / ANTERLİ AŞİRETİ: Urfa ve Mardin bölgesinde yaşayanları Kurmanç olup AKKOYUNLU oymaklarındandırlar.

ANTARLILAR, Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "Konar-Göçer TÜRKMÂN TAİFESİnden" gösterilmişlerdir.

- ARTUŞİ / ERTUŞİ / HERTUŞİ AŞİRETİ: OĞUZLARın bütün husûsiyetlerini yaşatan ve bir bölümü Suriye ile Irakta yaşayan bu boy, Anadoluda Hakkâri, Van ve Cizre (Mardin) bölgelerine dağılmıştır.

Kalabalık olan Artuşîler 12 oymaklı bir Kurmanç topluluğudur.

- ATMA / ATMALI AŞİRETİ: TÜRKMEN ve 12 oymaklı Kürt boyuna ayrılan Atmalar, Sünnî ve Alevîdirler... İlk kez 1560 yılına ait Malatya tahrir defterinde rastlanmaktadır. Buna göre, birkaç neferden oluşan Atmalu cemaati, bir başka cemaatle birlikte, 1560 yılında Malatyanın Keder Beyt nahiyesinde meskundu. En eski ikinci kayıt ise, 1563 yılında Maraş topraklarında Alma Kuşağı Mezraında başkalarıyla birlikte tarımla uğraştıklarını göstermektedir. Üçüncü olarak, Arapgir sancağına ait 1643 tarihli avârız-hâne defterinde Atma adlı köyün, Arapgir sancağının en büyük ya da kalabalık köyü olduğu görülmektedir. Boylar topluluğundan mürekkep bir konfederasyon olduğu anlaşılan Rişvav kabîlesine bağlı olan Atmalar Kurmançca konuşurlar. OKURLARLA SOHBET - ATMALI AŞİRETİ sayfasında daha geniş bilgi vardır.

Konfederasyon içerisinde yer alan ve TÜRKÇE adlar taşıyan 12 boyu şunlardır:
1- TİLKİLER, 2- KIZIRLI, 3- HAYDARLI, 4- KETİLER, 5- SADAKALAR, 6- KIZKAPANLI, 7- KARAHASANLAR,
8- KARALAR, 9- AĞCALAR, 10- TURUÇLU, 11- KABALAR, 12- MAHKÂNLI

- AVCILAR AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "TÜRKMÂN YÖRÜKÂNI TÂİFESİnden" gösterilmişlerdir... Bu ifade "TÜRKMENLERin düzlükte yaşayıp yaylalara göç edeni" anlamına gelir.

- AVŞAR / AFŞAR AŞİRETİ: 24 OĞUZ boyundandırlar... Tarihte ehemmiyetli rol oynayan Avşarlar geniş bir alana yayılmışlar ve 16. yüzyıldan itibaren Anadoluya gelmişlerdir.

Bunlardan büyük bir küme, 19. yüzyılın ikinci yarısına kadar göçebe hayatını sürdürdükten sonra Kayserinin Pınarbaşı, Sarız ve Tomarza kazaları ile Karsın Ardahan ve Hoçuvan kazalarında yerleştiler.

- AYDINLI AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "TÜRKMÂN YÖRÜKÂNI TAİFESİnden" gösterilmişlerdir. Büyük bir ihtimalle Yavuz Sultan Selimin Aydın yöresinden bu tarafa göçerttiği öz-be-öz bir TÜRK aşiretidir.

- BADILLI / BADİLİ / BEDİLİ AŞİRETİ: 24 OĞUZ boyundan biri olan BEĞ-DİLİne mensûpturlar, Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "Konar-Göçer Türk Türkmân Ekrâdı Tâifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir... Bu ifade öz-be-öz OĞUZ TÜRKÜ ve BEĞDİLİ boyundan olan bu aşireti, "TÜRK soylu göçebelerin dağda gezeni" diye tanımlamaktadır.

Anadoluya geldikleri zaman Digor (Kars), Pasinler (Erzurum), Urfa ve Siverek (Urfa) bölgelerinde yerleşmişlerdir.

- BALABANLI / BALABANLU / BALABANLAR AŞİRETİ: Horasan (İran) ve Dimetokadan (Rumeli) geldikleri yolunda kayıtlar vardır... Osmanlı arşiv vesîkaları da bunları "İran Ekrâdı Tâifesinden ve Yörükân Tâifesinden" göstermektedir. Bu ifade "İrandan gelerin dağda gezeni ve Türklerin ovada gezeni" anlamına gelir. Balaban TÜRKÇE bir kelime olduğu için "İran dolaylarından gelen TÜRKLER" olarak anlaşılması gerekir.

Konar-Göçerdirler. Anadoluda ve Rumelide yerleşmişlerdir... Rumelide "kürt" olmaması bu aşiretin Türklüğünün bir başka delilidir.

- BANUKLU / BANUKİ AŞİRETİ: Kurmançların Milân koluna bağlıdırlar. Karsın Aralık kazasında yerleşiktirler... MİLANLAR hakkında ilerde bilgi vereceğiz.

- BELBAS / BİLBASLI / MİLBASİ AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "Konar-Göçer tâifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir.

- BEHRAMKİ / BEHRANKİ AŞİRETİ: BEHRAMKİLER Akkeçililerdendirler...

AKKEÇİLİ-KARAKEÇİLİ, tıpkı AKKOYUNLU-KARAKOYUNLU gibi iki TÜRKMEN boyudur. AKKOYUNLULAR, KARAKOYUNLULAR 14. asırda devlet kurdukları gibi, KARAKEÇİLİLER de OSMANLI devletinin kuruluşunda önemli rol oynamışlardır.

BEHRAMKİLER Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "Ekrâd tâifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir... AKKEÇİLİLER boyundan olan bu aşiret için kullanılmış olan bu ifade "TÜRKLERin dağda gezeni" anlamına gelir.

- BAZİKÎ / BAZUKİ / BAZUKLU / BAZİKLİ AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "Ekrâd tâifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir.

- BAYAT / BAYADÎ / BAYATLI AŞİRETİ: 24 Oğuz boyundan biri olan Bayatlar, tarihimizde ünlü kişiler yetiştirmişlerdir. Oğuzların devlet ve din adamı DEDE KORKUT ile Şâir FUZULİ bu boya mensûpturlar 16. yüzyıldaki Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde, Bayatlara ait orta ve batı Anadoluda 42 yer adı geçmekte, "Türkmen Ekrâdı Tâifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Bu "Türkmenlerin dağda yaşıyanları" anlamına gelir.

Kerkük. Musul, Kuzey Suriye ve Anadolu Bayatları Türkçe konuşurlar. Türk musikîsindeki BAYÂTÎ makamı, onlardan alınmıştır.

- BERİTANLI / BERDAN AŞİRETİ: İslâmlıktan önce TÜRKİSTANda bulunan Beritanlılar Türkçe konuşurlardı. İçelde Berdan (Tarsus) çayına adlarını vermişlerdir.

Yer adlarının "yabancı" addedilerek değiştirilmesi, bizim Ortaasya ile ve kadim Türk toplulukları ile bağımızın kopmasına sebep olmuştur. Berdan Çayı buna en iyi örneklerden biridir.

Bingöldeki Beritanlılar Kurmançça, Elâzığdakiler Zazaca konuşurlar Göçebedirler.

- BİRİMLÜ / BİRİMAN AŞİRETİ: Akkoyunlu boylarındandırlar. Öz-be-öz Türktürler.

- BOKHTİ / BOKHTAN / BOTÎ / BOTAN BOYU: Dicle Kürtleri (Kurmançlar)nin iki ana kolundan biridir.

Son 300-350 yıldan beri Bokhtular "ZİLAN" (OVALILAR) adı ile anılmaktadırlar. Bunlar, Dede Korkut Oğuznâmelerinde 24 Oğuzların Üç-Oklar kolundan Boğdüz soyundan gösterilirler. Yani öz-be-öz Türktürler. Kurmançça konuşurlar. Ağrı, Doğubeyazıt, Eleşkirtte yerleşiktirler. ZİLAN kelimesini ilerde açıklıyacağız.

Botiler (Boğdiler) 12 oymağa ayrılmışlardır:
1- Zili (Zilân), 2- Bıriki, 3- Deliki / Deluki, 4- Pirekhali, 5- Sevidi, 6- Ritki / Radikân, 7- Gelturi,
8- Kurdiki / Kurdikân, 9- Cemaldini, 10- Dilhiri / DiIiri / Diliki / Dilikân, 11- Mamzidi, 12- Celâli.

- BECENEVÎ / BEÇENELİ / BEŞENEVİYYE / PEÇENE / PEÇENEK BOYU: Dicle Kürtlerinin (Kurmançlar) iki ana kolundan diğeridir. Bunların adları da, diğer kol olan Bokhti gibi değişmiş, "MİLAN" (Bel / Dağbelliler / DAĞLILAR) demek âdet olmuştur. Yani OĞUZLARın BOĞDÜZ (BOTAN) BOYU, Kürtlerin ZİLAN diye bilinen grubunu; yine OĞUZLARın BEÇENE PEÇENEK) BOYU da Kürtlerin MİLAN diye bilinen grubunu meydana getirmiştir. Bu gerçeği her TÜRK ve her KÜRT bilmelidir!

Burada biraz durup ZİLAN ve MİLAN tabirlerini ele almak istiyoruz

Biz baştan beri bu yörede yaşıyan insanların OVALI ve DAĞLI diye iki kısma ayrıldığını, ovalılara YÜRÜK, dağlılara ise KÜRT dendiğini anlatmaya çalıştık. Bunların hemen hepsinin TÜRKMEN olduğu dile getirdik... Bu gerçekte de böyle , OSMANLI kayıtlarında da!..
 
Ancak şimdi görüyoruz ki, bu aşiretler kendileri de böyle bir ayırım yapıyorlar. Kendi aralarında ovalılara ZİLAN, dağlılara MİLAN diyorlar. Yani OĞUZLARın BOĞDÜZ BOYU daha çok OVALARda, BEÇENE BOYU ise daha çok DAĞLARda göçebe olarak dolaşmış!

Beçeneviler Kurmançça konuşurlar. Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "Göçer Ekrâd-Ulus Tâifesinden" ve"Türkmân Ekrâdı-Ulus Tâifesinden" şeklinde gösterilmişlerdir. Bu ifadeler dağda göçebe Türkmen ulusu anlamına gelir.

Burada da bu ULUS kelimesi üzerinde durmak gerekir. OSMANLILAR Beçenevilerden başkası için bu ifadeyi kullanmamıştır Acaba niye?

Çünkü 9. Asırdan itibaren Bizanslılar, Arapların karşısına Balkanlardan getirdikleri KUMAN, UZ ve PEÇENEK TÜRKLERİni yerleştirdiler.

Bizanslılar 1071de Alparslanın karşısına da UZ ve PEÇENEK askerleri ile çıkmış, ancak bunlar karşıda TÜRK bayrak ve tuğlarını görünce Alparslanın safına geçmişlerdir.

Selçukluların Anadoluda karşılaştığı hıristiyan halk işte bu ULUS (MİLLET) denecek kalabalıkta ve insicamda PEÇENEK TÜRKLERİ ile UZ ve KUMAN TÜRKLERİnden oluşuyordu.

O dönemde hıristiyan olan bu Türkler, sonradan müslümanlığı kabul ettiler ve zamanla bugünün kürtlerini meydana getirdiler.

Yine daha önce belirttik ki, asıl Kürtler OĞUZ boyunun BOĞDÜZ ve BEÇENE kolundan gelir.

UZ, GUZ kelimeleri OĞUZ anlamına geldiği gibi, UZ da OĞUZun ve BOĞDÜZün kısaltılmış halidir.

Ayrıca ZİLAN kelimesinin UZ-AN ile bağlantısı da dikkatten kaçmamalıdır. UZ-AN, TUR-AN, GUR-AN gibi çoğul ifade eder.

BEÇENE de PEÇENEK TÜRKLERİnin bağlı olduğu OĞUZ koludur.

Bütün bunlar Bokhtan / Boti / Boğdiler gibi Peçene / Beçenevilerin de TÜRK olduğunu gösterir.

Dediğimiz gibi, UZ-BOĞDÜZ TÜRKLERİ ile PEÇENEK TÜRKLERİ farklı karakter gösterdiklerinden, biri ovalarda yerleşmeyi tercih etmiş ZİLAN olmuş, diğeri dağlarda yaşamayı tercih etmiş, MİLAN olmuştur.

Benzer tarzda farklılık KIRGIZLAR ile KAZAKLAR arasında bugün dahi sürer. KIRGIZLAR dağ göçebesi, KAZAKLAR ova göçebesidir. ÖZBEKLER ile KIRGIZLAR arasında da YERLEŞİK ŞEHİRLİ ve GÖÇEBE olma şeklinde bir farklılık görülür. AZERİLER ile TÜRKMENLER de bu şekilde değerlendirilebilir.

Bir de KURMANÇÇA meselesi var... Bölgedeki bazı aşiretlerin KURMANÇÇA konuşması, onların TÜRK olmadığını göstermez. KURMANÇLAR bahsinde konu üzerinde duracağız. Ayrıca bu dilde "kürtçe" diye belirtilen kelimelerin çoğunun TÜRKÇEden bozma veya çok eski TÜRKÇE olduğunu ilerde göstereceğiz.

Beçeneviler de 12 oymağa ayrılmışlardır:
1- Berezav / Barzan / Berazi / Barzi / Barzini / Barzikâni / Baririsan / Barshan (Pars-Han)/ Barsan, 2- Cibranlı,
3- Karakeçili, 4- Hasenanlı, 5- Zirkan, 6- Sipkan / Sipki / Sibiki / Sibikan, 7- Karabaş, 8- Şeyhan / Şıhan / Şeyhlu,
9- Sidanlı / Şidanlı / Seydanlı, 10- Huytu, 11- Biriti, 12- Şigo / Şekki / Şilcak .

Burada da BARZAN, .BARSHAN, KARABAŞ kelimeleri göze çarpıyor. .. BARSHANın PARS-HAN olduğu çok açık... Ortaasyada parsa BARS denir, hâlâ isim olarak kullanılır.

BARZAN oymağı ise Irak Kürtlerinin lideri Mesut Barzaninin aşiretidir. Bu aşiret aslında Güneydoğu Anadoluda ve TÜRK kökenli olmasına rağmen, sonradan nasıl olmuşsa aralarına göçebe yahudiler katılmış ve Sabatayistler gibi bir nevi "dönme" aşireti halini almıştır. Hikâyesini başka bir sayfada anlatacağımız şekilde Nakşibendilik taslamasına rağmen, bölge halkı tarafından dışlanmış ve Iraka sürülmüştür. 1970li yıllarda aşiretin reisi Mustafa Barzani Amerikan kuklası olarak Irakta Kürt isyanı çıkartmış, sonra da Amerikaya kaçmak zorunda kalmıştı. Halen oğlu Mesut Barzani Yahudilerle ve İsraille sıkı işbirliği içindedir ve Talabani ile birlikte Amerikan uşaklığını sürdürmektedir.

Aslında Irak, tarihi boyunca Türk olmuştur. Türklerin Iraka yerleşmesi Anadoludan öncedir. Ülkenin adı bile Türkçedir. (IRAK-UZAK)

Ancak biz BARZAN kelimesinin de PARS-HANdan bozma olduğuna inanıyoruz. Yani Beçenevilerin bu iki oymağının PARS-HAN liderliğindeki tek bir oymaktan ayrılma ile meydana geldiğini düşünüyoruz. Farklılık telaffuzdan ibarettir.

- BORLU / BORAN AŞİRETİ: Yörükân Tâifesindendirler. İç Anadolu Bölgesinde "Ulu-Borlu" ve "Kîçi-Borlu" (Keçiborlu) adlarını taşıyanlar Türkçe konuşurlardı. Öz-be-öz Türktürler.

- BUCAK / BUCAKLU AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "Yörükân Tâifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Yani Türktürler. Bu yüzdendir ki, PKK ile mücadelede DEVLETin yanında yer almışlardır. Yarı göçebedirler. Siverek (Urfa) ve köylerinde yerleşmişlerdir. Zazaca konuşurlar. 
___________________________________________

TÜRKMEN, YÜRÜK, KÜRT BOY, OYMAK VE AŞİRETLERİ -2

CANBEKLÜ / CANBEGÂN / CİLİAN-BEĞLİ / CANBEĞLİ AŞİRETİ: 24 OĞUZ boyundan biri olan BEĞ-DİLİ boyuna mensupturlar. Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "Konar-Göçer TÜRKMEN Ekradı Taifesinden"gösterilmişlerdir. Dicle boyundan gelip Cihânbeyli (Konya) ilçesine ad vererek orada yerleşenler Kurmançtırlar. Bir bölümü Akşehir, bir bölümü de Haymana (Ankara)da otururlar. Onları Kürt sayanlar vardır, ama öz-be-öz TÜRKMENdirler.

ÇEKOLLU / ÇAKALLI AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "Konar-Göçer TÜRKMÂN Yörükânı Tâifesinden" gösterilmiştir.

ÇARIKLU / ÇAREKLİ / ÇARIKLI UŞAĞI AŞİRETİ: "Yörükân Tâifesinden"dirler. Kâşgarlıda geçen Çarukluğ adlı OĞUZ boyundan inmektedirler. Türkiyedeki Zazaların (Dersimli kolu) boylarından biri de aynı adı taşımaktadır. Bugün Anadoluda Çarıklu adlı beş köy olduğu gibi, Çarıklar şeklinde köyler de bulunmaktadır.

ÇELEBİLÜ / ÇELEBİLİ / CELEBİLER AŞİRETİ: "Yörükân Tâifesinden"dirler. Bugün Anadoluda Çelebi, Çelebiler, Çelebiuşağı adlı köylere rastlanmaktadır.

ÇUKURLU AŞİRETİ: Bitlisin "Çukur" adlı bucağında kışladıklarından bu adı almışlardır. Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında Çukur, Çukurca, Çukurlu cemaat adları geçmekte ve bunlar "Yörükan Taîfesinden" gösterilmektedir. Yani TÜRKMENLERin ovada göçebelik edenleridir.

ÇURIKAN / ÇURUKAN AŞİRETİ: 48 boylu KİKAN / KİKİLER adlı Ulusun 24 boylu yarı koludurlar. TÜRKİSTANdaki adaşları olan boy ve oymaklar TÜRKÇE konuşurlardı.

DEDELER AŞİRETİ: Alevî olup, "TÜRKMAN Yörükanı Taifesinden"dirler.

DEDE KARKINLI AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "TÜRKMAN Yörükan Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Alevî olan KARKIN boyu, OĞUZLARın 24 boyundan biri olup, Oğuzların tarihinde önemli rol oynamışlardır.

DAKORİ / TAKURYAN AŞİRETİ: "Doğu İlleri ve Varto Tarihi" yazarı Dakorileri, Dicle Kürtleri (Kurmançlar)nin iki ana kolundan biri olan Zilan koluna bağlamaktadır. İçlerinde Hıristiyan-Süryanîler de bulunmaktadır.

DODAN / DODANLI AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında, yerleşme yerleri Suruç Kazası, Urfa Sancağı, Rakka eyaleti, Mardin Kazası (Diyarbakır Eyaleti) olup "Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Ancak TÜRKMEN KARAKEÇİLİLERin kollarından AMİNAN (Aminîler) koluna bağlı bir Dodan oymağı bulunmaktadır ki, o oymağın TÜRKMEN olduğunu gösterir.

DÖGER / DÖGERLÜ AŞİRETİ: 24 OĞUZ boyundan biri olan DögerIer, Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "TÜRKMAN Ekradı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. 16. yüzyılda Urfa bölgesinde yaşayan oymaklardan biri Döğerlü adını taşımakta ve Kürt olarak vasıflanmaktadır.

Ancak bu oymakta Yağmur, Kaya, Dündar, Karkın, Tanrı-Verdi gibi TÜRKÇE adlar taşıyan şahısların görülmesi bunların da diğer boy ve oymaklar gibi TÜRK olduklarını göstermektedir. Bugün mahallî telaffuz ile Düğerlü adıyla Urfanın kuzeydoğusunda yaşamaktadırlar. Mezhepleri Hanefîdir.

DÜMBÜLLÜ / DÜMBÜLÎ / DÜMİLÎ / DÜMİLEN AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "TÜRKMAN Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Murat boyu ile Siverekteki (Urfa) Zazaların genel adı (DIMILLI) olarak da kullanılır. Türkiyedekiler Zazaca konuşurlar. Şerefname ve Evliya Çelebi, Azerbaycan "Dümbüllü"lerinin TÜRKÇE konuştuklarını bildirmektedirler. Yani aslen TÜRKtürler.

ELBEĞLÜ / İLBEĞLİ OYMAĞI: Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "TÜRKMAN Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. İlbeğli Oymağı, Sivas-Amasya bölgesinde yaşayan Ulu-Yörük topluluğunun Orta-Pare koluna mensupturlar. 18. yüzyıl sonlarında Seyyah Niebuhr, bunların Sivas ve Halep bölgesinde yaşayan 2.000 çadırlık bir oymak olduğunu belirtmektedir.

GURAN / GURLULAR AŞİRETİ: BATI TÜRKİSTANdaki TÜRK soyundan GURLULARın Dicle nehri boylarına göçen kolundandırlar. ZAZALAR bunlardandır. CELÂLEDDİN HARZEMŞAH ile birlikte CENGİZ HANın ordularının önünden kaçarak TÜRKİYEye gelmişlerdir. Fatih Sultan Mehmedin hocası Molla-Guranî, bunların KURMANÇ boyundandır. Gurlu oymaklar da, TÜRK oymakları kuruluşuna paralel olarak 24 boya ayrılmışlardır. Bütün ZAZALAR Öz-be-öz TÜRKtürler.

HAKARÎ AŞİRETİ: TÜRK oymak kuruluşu geleneğine uygun olarak 24 boya ayrılmışlardır. Hakkârî bölgesine adlarını vermişlerdir. Aras nehri kuzeyinde Karabağdaki AKANI / HAKANI adlı SAKA boyu ile adaş ve boydaştırlar. Yani öz-be-öz TÜRKtürler.

HERKÎ / HENKÎ / ERİKİLİLER AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "TÜRKMAN Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir.

KHALAÇÎ / KHALAÇAN AŞİRETİ: KALAÇLAR (HALAÇLAR), 24 OĞUZ boyundan KARKIN ile YIPARLI boylarının karışımı sayılırlar. Dede Korkut Oğuznameleri ile Moğol tarihçisi Reşidüddinin Cami üt-Tevarihinde KALAÇLARın, TÜRKLÜK dünyasını temsil eden 6 kavimden birisi olduğu ve OĞUZ HANın beylerinden türedikleri ifade edilmektedir. Anadolunun bazı bölgelerinde, hususiyetle Antalya, Niğde, Bolu, Uşak, Kırşehir, Ağrıda Halaç, Halaçlar, Halaçlı adlı köyler vardır. Bir ara İRANı KALAÇ TÜRKLERİ yönetmişti.

KARA-BALAN / KARA-BALLAR AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Aslı "KARA-BALILAR" olmalıdır. "Balı" OĞUZLARda genç, delikanlı anlamındadır. Bu anlama Köroğlu Beyleri arasında anılan "Ayvaz-BaIı", "Ese-Balı" adlarında da rastlıyoruz.

KARACALU / KARACA AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "TÜRKMAN Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir.

KARACA KÜRD AŞİRETİ: Adı "kürt" olan bu aşiret dahi Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "Konar-Göçer TÜRKMAN Taifesinden" sayılmışlardır. BOZ ULUS TÜRKMENİnin en mühim oymaklarından biridir. Ünlü seyyah Niebuhr da, bunları TÜRKMEN oymakları arasında göstermektedir.

Kısacası, bizim başta dediğimiz doğrudur. Hemen hepsi TÜRKMEN olan bu aşiretlerin dağda göçebe olanları "kürt" olarak kabul edilmiş, bu kelime sadece o anlamda kullanılmıştır.

KARA-ÇORLU AŞİRETİ: 19. yüzyılda İranı ziyaret eden Avrupalı seyyahlardan A. Dupri bunları TÜRKÇE konuşan oymaklar arasında saymaktadır. Palu (Elazığ) ilçesindeki bir bucak bunların adı ile anılırdı. Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir, yani DAĞda gezen göçer bir aşirettir.

KARAKOÇLU / KARAKOÇAN AŞİRETİ: TÜRKMEN olan Karakoçlular, Azerbaycanda TÜRKÇE konuşurlar. EIazığın Karakoçan ilçesi ile BingöI-Erzurum-Erzincan-Sivas-Giresun ve daha başka illerimizdeki Kara-Koçlu / Kara-Koç adlı köyler, TÜRKMEN veya Kurmanç adlı oymaktan kalmadır.

KARABEGAN / KARABEGLİ AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "TÜRKMAN Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Anadoluda Erzurum, Gaziantep, Kastamonu, Muş, Uşak illerinde Karabey adlı köylere rastlanılmaktadır.

KARA-ULUS AŞİRETİ: AKKOYUNLULAR çağında Kurmançların bütün BEÇEN / BEÇENELİ / PEÇENEK kolundan gelen boy ve oymaklar bu adla anılırdı. Kuzey Irakta da KARA-ULUS adlı ve 6 oymaklı bir Kürt aşîreti vardır. Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "Konar-Göçer Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Bu da PEÇENEK TÜRKLERİnin baştan beri dağda geçen göçebeler olduğunu gösterir.

KARALAR OYMAĞI: Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "TÜRKMAN Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişler ve DANİŞMENDLÜ Aşîretinden sayılmışlardır.

KARAKEÇİLİ AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "TÜRKMAN Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Günümüzde Çorum ile Manisa illerinde bulunanları Yörük olarak tanınmaktadırlar. Diyarbakır ile Urfa arasındakiler ise Kurmançtırlar. Bunlar, Milli oymağı reisi İbrahim Paşa tarafından Milli oymağına dahil edilmişlerdir. Siverek (Urfa)teki KARAKEÇİLİLER; 1- ŞIHAN (Şıhlar), 2- CERABAN (Cerabîler), 3- BALEKAN (Balekîler), 4- AMİNAN (Aminîler) olmak üzere dört ana kola ayrılmışlardır. Siverek Karakeçilileri, Yavuz Selim çağında Batı ve Orta Anadoluda göçebe olarak dolaşanlarının, doğuya gönderilen torunlarıdırlar. Kürt bölücü dergileri bile onları "Kürtçe konuşan Türkmen aşireti" diye kaydeder.

KEÇAN / KAÇAN / KEÇLER AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "TÜRKMAN Yörükanı Taifesinden" KAÇANLI / KAÇANLI adlı bir cemaatın adı yanında "ABAZA Taifesinden" bir Keç Aşîretinden de bahsedilmektedir. Vartoda Keçan / Kaçan adlı bir köyün varlığı bilinmektedir. Bu köyün eski mezarında Koç heykellerine rastlanması, bölgenin AKKOYUNLU veya KARAKOYUNLU TÜRKMENLERİ ile iskan edildiğini göstermektedir.

KEŞİKÎ / KEŞİKÇİ AŞİRETİ: "Ordu nöbetçisi" anlamına gelen bu boyun adından Şerefname bahsetmektedir.

KILBAŞLI / KILBAŞ AŞİRETİ: Açıkbaşlı gezen Yezidî Kürt erkeklerinin omuzlarına kadar uzayan örgüsüz saçlarından dolayı Kılbaşlı adını almışlardır. Diyarbakırda bulunan Kılbaş Mescidinin TÜRKMENLERden kaldığı bilinmektedir.

KILIÇLI / KILINÇLI AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "TÜRKMAN Ekradı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. "TÜRKMENLERin DAĞda yaşayanları" demektir.

KIRGANLI / KIRIKLAR AŞİRETİ: TÜRKİSTANdaki TÜRKMEN oymakları arasında bunlarla adaş Kırık adlı bir oymak vardır. Anadoludakiler Zazadırlar. Belli ki Batı Türkistandan Celaleddin Harzemşah ile gelmişlerdir. Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "Yörükan Taifesînden" gösterilmişlerdir.

KIZIKLI / KIZIKANLI / KIZKANLI AŞİRETİ: OĞUZLARın 24 boyundan biri olan KIZIKLILAR, Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "Konar-Göçer TÜRKMAN Yörükanı Taifesînden" gösterilmişlerdir.

KIZKAPANLI AŞİRETİ: "Kethüda Obası" adıyla da anılan Kızkapanlı aşîreti, Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "TÜRKMAN Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir.

KİKİ / KİKANLI AŞİRETİ: "KİKİ-KHALAÇAN" ve "KİKİ-ÇURUKAN" adlı 24erden 48 boya ayrılan büyük bir ULUStur. Hayvancılıkla iştigal ederler. TÜRKİSTANdaki adaşları olan boy ve oymaklar TÜRKÇE konuşurlar. Mardin-Diyarbakır-Urfa arasında dağılmışlardır. Şüphesiz TÜRK KALAÇLARla akraba olan KİKANLILAR, Kürt oymakları arasında Kiki diye adlandırılmışlardır.

KOÇERİ / KOCÇERİYAN AŞİRETİ: "Göç-Eri" anlamındadır. Bu adı taşıyanların "Koçarı / Köçeri" adlı halk oyunu ünlüdür. Göçeriler, Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "Yörükan Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir.

KOÇGERİ / KOÇGİRİ AŞİRETİ: Sivas-Erzincan arasında bu Alevî boyu 12 oymaklıdır. Adlarının "Koçu-Kırlı" = Kır / Boz renkte koçu olan veya "Koçu-KirIi" anlamındaki birleşik sözden geldiği yolunda iki rivayet vardır. ORTAASYA TÜRKLERİ koça KOÇGIR der. Buna göre KOÇGIRÎO "koçlu" anlamına gelir ki, AKKOYUNLU. KARAKEÇİLİ gibi bir oymak olduğu anlaşılır. Tanrıdağlarında "Koçungar" bölgesindeki kolları KARLUKLARın bir boyudur. Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. M. Şerif FIRAT, Koçgiri aşîretinin Kanuni Süleymanın 1539 tarihindeki İran Seferi sırasında onun tarafından Sivasın Zara bölgesine yerleştirilmiş Alevî TÜRKMENLER olduğunu belirtmektedir.

KOTANLI / KOTAN AŞİRETİ: Eski ve yerli TÜRK pulluğu "Kotan"ı kullanan boydur. Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde Rakka (Suriye)da "Yörükan Taifesinden" gösterilen bir Kotanlı cemaatının adı geçmektedir. Siverek (Urfa)te bulunan KARAKEÇİLİLERin kollarından ŞIHAN (Şıhlar) koluna bağlı bir Kotan oymağı bulunmaktadır. Kotan UYGUR TÜRKLERİnde erkek adı olarak kullanılıyor.

Kozlucalar: Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "Yörükan Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir.

KÖÇEKLİ AŞİRETİ: BOZ-ULUSun DULKADIRLU oymaklarındandırlar.

KULULAR AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv kaynaklarında "TÜRKMAN Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Aydın yakınlarındaki KULU kasabası, bu aşiretin de batıdan doğuya göçerilenlerden olduğunun delilidir.

KURDOİ / KÜRDOÎ AŞİRETİ: Güney Azerbaycanın Urmiye-Maku arasındaki öz yerlerinden Anadoluya kaymışlardır.

KURDİKİ / KURTİKAN AŞİRETİ: 5. yüzyıldan kaldığı sanılan Khorenli Movses coğrafyasındaki "Kortik" ve Muşun güneyindeki yaylak "Kortik Dağı" adları ile "Yatkın Kar" anlamındaki "Kurtuk / Kürtük" deyimiyle adları ilgili boydur. Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "Konar-Göçer TÜRKMAN Ekradı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Yani TÜRKMENLERin karlı dağlarda gezeni anlamına gelir.

KÜRDİLİ / KÜRDİLAN / KURTİLAN AŞİRETİ: Kurtalan (Siirt) ilçesine adlarını vermişlerdir. Klasik Türk Musikîsi makamlarından "KürdiIi" adı ile, Celayirli Üveys Hanın 14. yüzyılda Saray Çalgıları arasına kattığı "Ozan Kopuzu"n destanı bunlarla ilgilidir. Her bakımdan TÜRKtürler.

GÜRMANÇ / KÜRMANÇ / GURMANÇ / KURMANÇ AŞİRETİ: Dicle Kürtlerinin kendilerince kullanılan adıdır.Yakın zamana kadar hiç biri kendine "kürt" demezdi... Eski TÜRKÇEde "Kür" = küreçi / güreşçi, yiğit pehlivan ve "maç" gibi "ci, lik, li" ekinin anlamını veren bir ekten kurulmuştur. Kürmançlar, 1514 tarihinde yapılan Çaldıran Savaşından sonra Yavuz Selim tarafından İç Anadoludan Doğu Anadoluya gönderilen TÜRKMEN aşîretleridir. Nitekim Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında da Aydın, Saruhan ve Kütahya Sancaklarında yerleşik "Konar-Göçer TÜRKMAN Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir.

MAMUKLU / MAMİKANLI / MAMEKİ AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv kaynaklarından "Göçebe Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. KARAKOYUNLU TÜRKMENLERİni DOĞU TÜRKİSTAN / KAŞGAR ülkesinden getiren MAMIK ile KONAK adlı iki şehzadeden birinîn adı ile anılırlar. Öz-be-öz TÜRKtürler.

MERSİNLİ / MERSİNAN AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "Yörükan Taifesinden" gösterilirler. Mersin şehri adı, İçeldeki Yörüklerin "Mersinli" boyu adından kalmadır. Mardin-Urfa arasındakiler Kurmançtırlar.

MİLAN / MİLLÜ / MİLLİYAN BOYU: Dicle Kürtleri (Kurmançlar)nin iki ana kolundan güneybatıdakilerin adıdır. Eski "BECENEVÎ = BEÇENELİ / PEÇENEK" kolunun yerini tutar, (Bakınız: Becenevî)

MİŞKİN / MİŞKİNAN AŞİRETİ: Tebriz-Erdebil arasındakiler TÜRKMEN, Mardindekiler Kurmançtırlar.

MUKRİ / MOKRİ / MUKURİ AŞİRETİ: Selçuklulardan önce TÜRKİSTANdaki adaşları, TÜRK boyu sayılıyorlardı. Urmiye Gölü güneyinde ve İran-lrak sınırı üzerindekiler Kurmançtır. Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir.

MÜKÜSİ AŞİRETİ: İdil ırmağı boyundaki "Moksi / Mukşi" de denilen HAZAR / ÇUVAŞLAR kolundan sayılan TÜRK boyundandırlar. Arpaçay (Kars)daki Möküz köyü ile Van Gölü güneyinde Bohtan çayı boyundaki Möküs / Müküs kasaba ve bölgesinin adı bunlardan kalmadır.

MUSİKAN AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında, yerleşme yerleri Rakka Eyaleti ve Ergani Kazası (Diyarbakır) olup, "Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. KARAKEÇİLİLERin kollarından Balekan ve Aminan koluna bağlı bir Musikan oymağı bulunmaktadır. Cumhuriyetten önce Karakeçililerin Rakkaya (Suriye) kadar olan sahaya yayıldıkları bilinmektedir.
__________________________________________________ __________

TÜRKMEN, YÜRÜK, KÜRT BOY, OYMAK VE AŞİRETLERİ - 3

- OCAK / OCAKLI / OCAKUŞAĞI AŞİRETİ: Ocaklılar, Danişmendlü Aşîretindendirler.

- OKÇU / OKÇUYAN AŞİRETİ: 287 yılında Bitlis-Muş bölgesinde Mamık ve Konak kardeşlerin kırgınına uğrayan
"SIag"= Okçu boyunun Dede Korkut Oğuznâmelerinde "Okçu-Kozan" denilen İlbeylerine bağlı olup, Fırat nehri batısına kaçıp kurtulan ve Malatya-Halep arasında konup geçen OĞUZLARdandırlar.

Bunlardan 24 oymaklı "Okçu-İzzeddinli" boyu, Halepteki Kurudağında kışlarlar. Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında Okçular boyu, "Konar-Göçer Göçebe TÜRKMAN Taifesi" olarak gösterilen Reyhanlu Aşîretinin bir boyu olarak ifade edilmiş ve "Ekrad Yörükanı Taifesinden" olarak kaydedilmiştir.

- ÖKÜZAN / ÖKÜZOĞLU AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "Ekrad Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir.

- PORNAK / PORNEKLİ / BORNAK AŞİRETİ: AKKOYUNLULARın dayandığı boylardan en önemlisidir. Pürnek, Pörnek, Pörnik, Börnek adlarıyla da anılmışlardır. Trabzon ile Diyarbakırda ve bunlar arasındaki köylerde adları coğrafyaya geçmiştir. Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "Konar-Göçer Türkman Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir.

- SAKANLI / ŞAKAN AŞİRETİ: SAKANLAR, Ağrı Dağı ve çevresindeki "Celâlî Kürtleri" adlı 24 boylu aşîretin oymaklarından biridir. Halk etimolojisine göre bunlar, Celâlîlerin "Sol Kolu" sayılan 12 oymaklı Khalikanlara göre, savaşta Sağ Kolda savaştıklarından "Sağ-lar" anlamına TÜRKÇE "Sağ-an" adını almışlardır. Edip Yavuz da, TÜRK SAKALARın bir kolu olan SAKANLARın "akıllılar, ârifler" anlamına geldiğini ve Celâlî oymakları arasına karıştıklarını belirtmektedir.

- SARILAR / SARUYAN AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "Konar-Göçer TÜRKMAN Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Maraşın Sarılar köyü halkı bunlardandır. Anadolu Türkmenleri arasında SARICALU cemaati de bunlardan olmalıdır.

- SOLKANLI / SOLKHAN AŞİRETİ: Bingöl ilindeki Solhan ilçesine adlarını vermişlerdir. M. Fahrettin KIRZIOĞLU, SOLKHAN adının savaşta "Sol Kol"da vuruşan anlamına "Sokak"tan (Solaktan) = Solaklar deyiminden veya "Okçu" anlamına eski "Slak / Selak" denilen Oğuzlardan geldiğini ileri sürmektedir.

- SÖYLEMEZLER AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "Yörükan Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Söylemezler Türkiyeye birçok şair, bilgin ve devlet adamı yetiştiren bir cemaattir. 1990lı yıllarda bazı "Söylemezler"in yasadışı olayları karıştığı anlaşılmıştır. (Söylemezler Çetesi)

- SUR / SURANLI / SURUŞAĞ / SÜRLER AŞİRETİ: Murat suyu boyunda oturan SURANLILARın Orta-Asyadaki adaşlarını Çin kaynakları TÜRK soyundan göstermektedirler.

- SÜRGÜÇLÜ / SÜRGÜÇİ AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "Konar-Göçer Ekrad Taîfesinden" gösterilmektedir.

- SUTURKAN / ÜSTÜRKİ / ÜSTÜRÜKAN AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde Konar Göçer Türkman Ekradı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. TÜRKMENLERin DAĞda gezeni anlamındadır. Vartonun (Muş) ÜSTÜKRAN (Yeni adı: Çaylar) bucağına adlarını vermişlerdir. Gence ile Berdaa arasındaki Şutur bölgesine ad veren bir oymak ile adaştırlar.

- ŞADİLİ / ŞADİYAN / ŞADAN AŞİRETİ: TÜRKÇE başbuğ ünvanlarından ŞAD ile ilgilidir. ŞAD kelimesi ile ilgili bölge ve kale adları vardır. Arpaçay (Kars) ilçesi merkezi "Zaru-Şad" ve Hakkâri yakınlarındaki eski "Saru-Şad", Artvindeki
"Şav-Şad" ile Şad-Berd gibi... ŞADİLİLER Horasandan gelmişlerdir. Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "Yörükan Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir.

- ŞEMİKLİ / ŞEMİKANLI AŞİRETİ: AKKOYUNLU oymaklarındandırlar. Mardindekiler Kurmançtırlar.

- ŞIHAN / ŞEYHAN / ŞEYHLER / ŞEYHLÜ AŞİRETİ: MİLLİ topluluğuna sokulmuş olan KARAKEÇİLİLERin dört dalından biridir. Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "Konar-Göçer Ekrad Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Şıhan oymakları şunlardır:
1- HACAN, 2- MUSİKAN (TÜRKÇESİ: BIÇAKÇILAR). 3- KUBATAN (Kubatoğulları da deniyor), 4- SIHİMAM,
5- KOTAN, 6- DAVARAN, 7- ŞIHKAN, 8- BİNKAŞIM.

- ŞAKAKLU / ŞIKAKİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "Konar-Göçer Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. ŞAKAKLULARı, Rus eserleri TÜRK olarak tanımaktadırlar. Onlar da kendilerini TÜRK olarak bilirler. Tebriz Eyaletindekiler TÜRKMEN sayılırlar.

- TATAR / TATARUŞAĞI AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "TÜRKMAN Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. İlhanlı-Moğol çağından kalmadırlar. Adı üstünde, TATARdırlar, kürtlükle alâkaları yoktur.

- TOPUZUŞAĞI AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "Göçebe Ekrad Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir.

- TORUNAN / TORUNLAR AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "TÜRKMAN Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. AFŞARLAR içinde TORUNLUK namıyla tanınmışlardı. Asilzâde, soylu-soplu beyler anlamına gelir. Siverekte (Urfa) bulunan KARAKEÇİLİLERin kollarından Ceraban koluna bağlı bir Torun oymağı bulunmaktadır.

- TIRKAN / TÜRKAN / TİRKANLI AŞİRETİ: TÜRKLER anlamına gelir. Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "Ekrad ve Yörükan Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. OĞUZLARın 24 boyundan biri olan BEĞDİLİ boyuna mensupturlar. Önceleri KARAKEÇİLİLERe tâbi iken sonradan Viranşehirde (Urfa) bir derebeyi olan İbrahim Paşa bunları MİLLÎ aşîretine bağlamıştır. TÜRKAN aşîreti mensupları, TÜRK olduklarını bilen, Kurmançca konuşan bir TÜRK aşîretidir. Aşiretin en kalabalık olduğu yer Siverektir (Urfa).

- ULAŞLI / ULAŞLAR AŞİRETİ: BEĞDİLİ TÜRKMAN aşîretindendirler. Birçok bilgin ve büyük adam yetiştiren bir oymaktır. Ulaş Bardakçı eğer bu aşiretten idiyse, TÜRK olmasına rağmen Kürtçülük gütmekten başka bir şey yapmamış durumuna düşmüştür...

- ENAKHÎ / İNAKHÎ (YINAKLI) AŞİRETİ: OSMANLI arşiv vesîkalarında "Yörükan Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Dede Korkut Kitabında "Başvezir" anlamında olan "INAK / YINAK" deyimi ile ilgilidirler.

- ZAKHURANLI / ZAĞFURANLI AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Sivas ile Karstaki Alevî TÜRKMENLERden bir boy bu adla anılır. Tebriz-Erdebil civarındakiler "TÜRKMAN" sayılırlar.

- ZARIKANLI / ZERKİ / ZIRKANLI AŞİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrîr Defterlerinde "Konar-Göçer Ekrad Taîfesînden" gösterilmişlerdir. Sarışınlar anlamına gelen bu ad Eski türkçede "Sarıg" = sarı rengi anlatan sözle ilgilidir. Zırkanlılar, Kurmanç kolundadırlar.

- ZİLANLI / ZİLAN / ZİLİ AŞİRETİ: Dicle Kürtlerinin (Kurmançlar) iki anakolundan biridir. (Bakınız: Bokhtî / Boton). Osmanlı arşiv vesîkalarında "Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir.

Eskiden Silivi=Silivli denilen Diyarbakırın doğusundaki Meyyafarikînde kışladıkları için buraya Şilvan / Silivan=Siliwler adını verdirmişlerdir. GÖKTÜRKLERde, Silivan / Silifan çok üstün ve şerefli bir unvandı.

KIRZIOĞLUna göre; Zilan deyiminin kökü olan Siliv, Silig=Silinmiş, tertemiz anlamına gelmektedir. TÜRK-Kürt aşîretlerinin menşe birliği hakkında daha pek çok ispatlayıcı vesîkalar vardır.

Âşık Paşazade ve Tac-üt Tevarih Yıldırım Beyazide hekimlik etmiş olan İranlı bir Kürt Ozandan bahseder... Gunnar Jarring AFGANİSTAN TÜRKLERİ arasında uzun çalışmalar yaptıktan sonra bir çok yerde Kürt diye geçen Mukrilerin GÖKLEN TÜRKMENLERİ olduğunu söylüyor ve kaynak olarak ta Tumonoviçi veriyor.

Kanunî Döneminde OĞUZ boylarından BEYDİLİnin 40 oymak olduğunu ve bunlardan birinin Kürtler Oymağı olduğunu biliyoruz... (Bozoklu Oğuz Boylarına Dair, Faruk Sümer, DTCF Dergisi C XI sayı 1, sf. 80)

Şerefnamede yer alan Kürt Dögeri boyu dahi OĞUZLARın 24 kolundan DÖĞER ve DÖĞERLİ koluna bağlıdır. Ziya Gökalp OĞUZ İli 24 boyundan BEĞDİLİ koluna bağlı TÜRKANLAR aşiretinin vaktiyle KARAKEÇİLİLERe tâbi olduğunu söyler... TÜRKANLAR sonradan Viranşehir derebeyi İbrahim Paşanın MİLLİ federasyonuna katılmışlardır. Sebep te kan davasıdır. Çok yakın bir tarihte cereyan etmiş olan bu değişikliğin yüz yıllardır TÜRKMEN aşiretleri arasında sürüp gittiğini düşünmek yanlış olmaz. Bu yüzden pek çok TÜRKMEN şimdi Kürt sayılmaktadır. (Doğu Anadolu Hakkında Sosyo-Kültürel Bir Araştırma, M.Eröz, sf. 40) Eröze göre TÜRKANLAR SELÇUKLU Süleyman Şahın 4 oğlundan birinin bölgede kaldığını, onun soyundan geldiklerini söylerler ki, bu da onların TÜRK asıllı olduklarının delilidir.

Karacadağa bağlı Karabahçe köyü halkı TÜRKMENdirler, yalnız muhitin etkisiyle dilleri bozulmuştur, KERKÜK AZERİ ağzına yakın bir ağızla konuşurlar.

Gaziantep Uğurova köyündeki TÜRKMEN asıllı BARAKLAR beş aşiretten oluşur: TORUN, TEYREKLİ, KÜRDİLİ, ESELİ ve TÜRKMEN...

Günümüzde Tuncelide 64, Siirtte 11, Urfada 57 aşiret mevcuttur.

Son olarak belirtelim ki, TÜRK TARİH KURUMU Başkanı Prof. Dr. YUSUF HALAÇOĞLUnun yaptırdığı büyük araştırmaya göre TÜRKİYEde 58.200 kadar aşiret-oymak bulunmakta, bunların 2300 kadarını Kürt aşiretleri teşkil etmektedir. Yani "kürt" diye bilinen pek çok aşiret ve oymak, aslında TÜRK-TÜRKMENdir. Bu arada ALEVİ KÜRT diye bilinen pek çok kişinin de 1915 TEHÇİRİnden kaçıp sonradan bu kimlik altında saklanan ERMENİLER olduğu tesbit edilmiştir. Bu kişilerin kendilerini ALEVİ diye tanıtmalarının sebebi, NAMAZ-NİYAZ-ORUÇ gibi uygulamalardan kaçmak içindir.

Herkesçe bilinmelidir ki, ülkemizde yaratılmak istenen ayırım, bölücülük ve terör, çoğunlukla bu KÜRT kimliği altına sığınan hain ruhlu, intikam peşinde olan ERMENİLERden kaynaklanmaktadır!.. APO diye bilinen kişi dahi ARTİN AGOPYAN adlı bir ERMENİdir!
http://288757.forumromanum.com/membe...tml?onsearch=1

----------

